# Heck of a Retirement Home



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

In case anyone noticed mt absence the last few days, my wife and I were visiting her aunt and uncle in California. They live in a huge retirement community a few miles from Laguna Beach. The property is ridiculously beautiful, with mountain views and a creek running through it.

I've often thought about what a great place it would be to retire to, with one major problem… there is no place for a shop in a condo. Well, Uncle Earl took me on a grand tour of the grounds in his golf cart this time, and you can't imagine my surprise when he led me into their woodworking shop. It is undoubtedly the most fully equipped space I've ever seen. Everything is high quality, well maintained, and totally free for the using of all residents.

Add all this to the beautiful southern California weather, and I think I'm home!


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi Charlie, aren't you a bit young for a retirement community? Al right hurry up and go pack your bags it is ok to be the youngster there.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

with a shop like that 
you can pretend to be older

and a golf cart to get to the shop 
sounds like a good way to go

you can get in some rounds

while the glue is drying lol


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh my, this would almost be enough to lure me back to California! There are some tools there that many of us only dream of having access to. And the space!! Wow. OTOH, I suppose if I could afford to live in that retirement community, I could probably afford the tools.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

Fantastic place
A dream shop.


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm not even 30 yet but after seeing this, retirement doesn't look too bad. lol.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

A-m-a-z-i-n-g! The best we can do over here is a tartan rug around your knees and compulsory Bingo every Thursday morning!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Charlie,
BUT do they serve Po Boys or Crawdads?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

WoW!! Nice retirement community shop. Planning on moving in wth Unc and Auntie?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, Charlie, I'm 60 years old now. After seeing this I've sorta started to think that maybe I need to start saving up my nickles and dimes for retirement. Hey, I've got an idea. I've been a maintenance engineer all of my life in woodworking plants. Do you suppose they might have a spot on their staff for an old helluvawreck to maybe keep all that equipment in good order? Why I'd settle for a one room shack and a couple of mills a day. Of course I get to use the equipment too. That would have to be part of the deal too, you know?


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Charlie,

There is a small retirement community here that does essentially the same thing. They have a central space for a workshop and the the residents that want to use it pay an annual fee. They use that to fund the equipment….


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Roger: No New Orleans food…. that's the down side.

On the upside, because of the real estate crash, a two-bedroom condo in tip-top shape can be purchased for under $150k, and condo fees of about $500 per month cover all maintenance, amenities, and property tax.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

you will bee lost in there Charlie 
its too organised and no dust on the floor
its one of those teaser tours you where on that say see what we have
but after you have joined you are not aloud to use it 
its looking too good to be true…...........LOL

thank´s for sharing Charlie

Dennis


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Charlie,
I think I would lie about my age… usually we lie making ourselves younger… in this case…!!!!
Ellen


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

WHAT ????

My mom lives in Laguna Beach. I'll be visiting her, in December. If it's possible, I'd LOVE to see that place.

Can you PM me the name of it ???

WOW !!!

Now, if I can just convince my mother to become a woodworker, before retiring … I'm all set ;-)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Charlie,
Bummer, no Cajun vittles. You would have to get used to fruits, nuts and flakes.

Oh, Do they take Medicare/Medicaid and SS?


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh wow! how I wish I was a retired American I can vouch for Yorkshire Stewarts comments
Best 
Trevor


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*WOW!*
*A woodworker dream, most condos only offer golf.

Woodworking is the reason I don't play golf.*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

There has got to be a catch somewhere.
Charlie, do your folks still have all their body parts?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Quick … *GIVE ME THE ADDRESS*!

(Just kidding).

-Gerry


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey *Roger* the movie 'Coma' comes to mind here

*TopamaxSurvivor* Bob well said if Charlie plays his hand right he could be quite well off


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Welcome back Charlie. This looks like the woodworking portion of a 'TechShop'. If you wanted this BEFORE you retired, then TechShop might a viable option. Got em in N. California, Oregon, and NC that I know of.

Would you mind publishing the name of this place for ALL of us?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Cher, yes it does, and also "Soylent Green"


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't mind telling you guys the name because it is a huge place, almost a city in itself, with 12,000 units and 18,000 residents. It is called Laguna Woods Village, and is located in Laguna Hills, a few miles inland from the beach.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

By the way…. you only have to be 55 to buy a place there.


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

*Roger* notice how big the place is, anyone going missing wont be missed very quickly


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

That's gruesome, Roger Clark!! Soylent Green… I can imagine asking for reassurance that I'd get my *full 20 minute*s in that shop, just as Sol did when he decided to 'go home'...how sad…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Poopie*, I think you have worked out what the catch is. Yeah a *full 20 minutes in that fantastic shop with a Festool making a cutting board would be the epitome of a life's accomplishment* ...... then ready like Sol to go home.
Always knew you were an LJ for a purpose.


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

Mmm… that name is ringing a bell. My sister lives near there, and if it's the place I'm remembering her talking about, you'll want to double check carefully. The problem is, the places aren't insulated well and were built all electric (in particular with hideously inefficient electric baseboard heaters) back in the 50's and 60's. The result is huge utility bills in an area already known for expensive utilities.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, *Roger*, that's my purpose here…to work Soylent Green into every conversation wherever possible…who'd think that a cheezy Sci-Fi classic could make tough old me get misty? And Morning: Peer Gynt by Grieg as workshop music… it IS close to heaven!!
Hmmm, Laguna Beach, yet not a Laguna machine in the shop, from what I can see… verrry interesting!


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

I've lived about a half-mile from Laguna Woods for over 20 years and never knew they had a shop like that. You've got me to thinking.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Actually it was "Morning" by Grieg but Peer Gynt is great workshop music. I like all kinds of music, except the kind where a whining cowboy sings all about his dog dying, pickup broke down and his girl friend left him with no booze or money … etc, etc.
I have lots of Classical CD's I play, plus CD's of Classic R&R groups and bands from the 60's/70's, and even some old Popular music Cd's of Mantovani, Shirley Bassey (aka Burley Chasis), Spike Jones, to name a few.
I can't stand RAP !!!!!!
But the kicker for you Poopie is you'll have to wait until you are 55 before you can get in that retirement home.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Derek, I know construction began in the late 60's. The buildings and grounds are meticulously maintained, though, and you would never know they are that old. The price I quoted is for a unit that has been fully updated. It would not surprise me if they are poorly insulated, however, the climate is such that they have minimal need for a/c or heat.

The uncle and his wife, plus another aunt, have lived in separate units a few blocks from each other for about 15 years and have no complaints whatsoever.

All that being said, I don't think I'd ever leave New Orleans.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Holy Wood Wonders Basswood Man! That's an incredible shop! Retirement like that is like going to Heaven before dying! I like this concept.

I "retired" 3 years ago and took over my husband's workshop. Life is good and gets shorter everyday, so do it right and do it now!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

18, 000!! Boise, ID had 30,000 when I was growing up and it was the biggest city in the state! Of course they put 70,000 in the Kinfdome for a football game and theat was 2 Boisies ;-))

With that ,amy, you probably have to reserve time a month ahead, eh?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Bob, I was there about 1:00 p.m. on a Thursday afternoon, and there were about 3 old codgers in the whole place. I talked to one of them, and he said that was about par for the course. He even told me the shop was the whole reason he retired there.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Derek*: probably an excellent point.

My first San Diego place was built around that era, and had in-wall, separately controlled electric heaters, in every room.

We always figured-way back THEN-that warming the place was over a buck a minute.

In those days, there were lots of bumper stickers that read: "Welcome to San Diego-owned and operated by S(an) D(iego) G(as) & E(lectric)"

Utilities, there, were brutal. The weather may have been quite mild, but … whatever it was outside was also usually exactly what it was inside ;-)


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

It looks like a great place, but I'll never leave Colorado again!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Not many WW for 18,000!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Are you in a dry part, or maybe high ground, of town Charlie?


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Brother !!!
That is my kind of retirement community !


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

The 55 and older community near me is built on a golf corse and they have a full shop in the community center. It's free. I was talking to a couple of the people and the problems that they have is someone might bring in a piece of 2X4 that has cement on it and they'll run it through the jointer to clean it up.

No one knows who is using the shop. So strange things happens.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey, who needs the coffee lounge? Charlie puts up a post about some retirement home and all of a sudden there's a good friendly discussion going on. Nice going, Charlie. ;-)


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Bob, there ain't no high ground here… we just hope and pray a lot. 

helluvawreck: I guess the boys and girls can play nice after all.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Guess I'd better pray for you too Charlie ;-))

How does that work Karson? Are the 2xs cleaned up or do they have to run them again with new blades ?


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

dang I have a little grey hair but I think they would check my ID if I tried to sneak in…but my mom (who lives next door in Irvine) is 75 and we are trying to convince her its time for her to move into a retirement situation…So I wonder if they allow family member access?? I could visit and "help" her with some wood working on visits…hahahaa…

That looks like a fabulous shop!!! I am so glad that they have access to this wonderful hobby…very cool!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

In the town that I live in there was a man that had a heart of gold. He was mentally challenged but he had a heart of gold. He was the town's window washer and his business was keeping the windows clean on all of the store fronts. Everybody loved him. He made a good living at what he did and he put his heart and soul into what he did. When anybody said anything to him he would always say "How you feelin'. Evrythin's gonna' be all right." Well that's what I say, Charlie. Every things gonna be all right.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Sometimes those folks who aren't too smart end up being smarter than most of us.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

wow that is a fantastic shop…thats a place to move to for sure….hey roger…if we pool our ss and such we could live high on the hog…ill give up sour kraut and you must give up the spotted dick…oh wait that is charlies dish…...well what ever you have to give up…we could work it out….lol…grizz


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Charlie,
Yep, sure is a nice shop would be fun to live in a place that had all that equipment… But on the flip side wouldn't want to have to wait in line for the piece of equipment I wanted. So will settle for my little corner of the World 

We wintered in the town of Harlingen TX at Victoria Palms, a few years back and the park we stayed in had a beautiful shop there too. Maybe not as big as this one but very nice to say the least…

Thanks for sharing, drool, drool…


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

Man i wish i had a shop like that


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Grizz,
My "Bangers" are off limits, but I could give up being nice to everyone. It would be a great idea if we got enough LJs to join this retirement home and have our own wing and hog the workshop. We need to have a show of hands by willing LJs so we can get the show on the road.
Too bad about Charlie, but I'm sure he'll be happy enough left in the Big Easy with his Spotted Dick and 'Dads.


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

WOW!!! NICE,

how old do I have to be to move in???


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I can't wait till I retire….............. whoops,, I am retired!!! I gotta go pack


----------



## traupmann (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey I'm just up the road from that place, if any of you get in, I'd love to be your friend!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Why don't you get in and we'll all be your friends )


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

Charlie, home is where the heart is, sounds like you know where yours is?
I would probaby feel guilty making a mess in that shop


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

In Georgia we see ads on TV for The Villages, a retirement community near Ocala FL. Turns out my wife's cousin lives there so we stopped by on the way to Cape Canaveral. 
They currently have over 70,000 residents and several small squares located throughout. Lots of restaurants, shops, entertainment, hospital. 17 golf courses. And a 3000 sq ft woodshop.
The woodshop is only open 8-4:30 Mon-Sat. It has a commercial dust collector. I only got to look in the windows but they had all the tools. They also have an annex (12×20 shed) where the users can buy wood (only at certain times during the day)
But, like all planned communities, they have rules. The driving range closed at 5PM (even on Saturday). I could not play golf the next day because I did not have a guest pass, even tho' I was with 3 residents. I'd gotten to the shop about 4:40 and it was locked up tighter than a drum.
I suppose that if you are retired that's all the woodworking you want to do.
Lee


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

A common dream in my region was to retire and get a job as a Ranger at local golf course in order to play for free. After seeing those pictures, that doesn't start to compare to being a maintenance guy or housekeeping in that wood shop in return for work privileges.

Steve.


----------



## RalphBarker (Oct 26, 2010)

I want to know how they got a hold of the floor plan for MY shop!

Oh, wait. That was just a dream. ;-)


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

To bad I didn't know you were down in Laguna Woods Charlie. I live just outside Gate 11 and have remodeled several kitchens in the community. I remember a gentleman telling me about the shop there and that he was going to do his cabinets himself but decided he was to old. LOL.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Dang, Keith… I had no idea you were that close!


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm retired. When can I move in? I wish that was my shop..


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

How are these folks going to feel when they get to Heaven and have to work in a down graded shop?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Kristoffer: LOL!


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm ready, is there a waiting list?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I'll be out there this coming week.

I have got to check this out !


----------

